# Kayak Sale at 3 Rivers Paddle Shop Almont Colorado



## Parkito

Demos available too, all $600
Have ZG's, EZG 60, Projects 60, Pyranha 420 S/M, Stretches, Dagger Nomad big boy, Dagger Crazy 88's.


----------



## Phillips

Cool, so your brand new jefe is 500 bucks, no?

thanks
kent


----------



## Parkito

All Jefes and Burns are gone, still have a nomad 8.3 new and a demo - MP


----------



## Parkito

Got some people coming over from Denver this weekend, might be able to hook up with them for shipping. - MP


----------



## Parkito

Whoever called about the Project 45 from Fort Collins, give me a call back, whoever took your message got the number wrong.

Thanks,

MP


----------



## Parkito

Come and get em!


----------

